# Ed Schultz MSNBC



## Rozman

Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
Feel free to add comments.
He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....


----------



## Avatar4321

Nope. Dont pay attention to him for the most part.


----------



## FireFly

I watch MSNBC when I need a good laugh. ED Schultz openly admitted live on his show that he carries water for Obama & the Democrats.

MSNBC & Ed Schultz are not news sources. They are propagandist who carry a lot of water for democrats.



> Ed Schultz: "*I carried more water for John Kerry than anybody on the radio in this country*, day after day after day. I wanted Kerry to be the president of the United States. The listeners of this show wanted Kerry to be the president of the United States. Here I am fighting this battle."





> On December 9, 2009 MSNBC's (The Ed Show) host Ed Schultz admitted:
> 
> "I want to say this about President Obama in this show, and the Democrats. *I CARRIED A LOT OF WATER FOR THIS PRESIDENT.* On the radio I did as much as I could to. I did town hall meetings all over the country. And does this mean that I'm going to say, well, now, he's not the answer and we've got to move on, got to find something else, third party time? No, it's not.
> 
> Am I disappointed? Yes. But I will say this-the president, in the next phase of health care reform, once we get this, if there's a successful conclusion in the midterm in November and we get more seats, I would like to see this administration make a commitment on the campaign trail saying we're not done, that this is just a start.
> 
> And if we get more seats in the Senate next year-and there are 38 races-that we're going to do a lot more than what we're starting with right now. I want to hear that."



TALK ABOUT A MEDIA OUTLET CAMPAIGNING FOR A PARTY CANDIDATE. I BET THESE SO CALLED NEWS CAST ARE NOT COUNTED AS CAMPAIGN CONTRIBUTIONS FROM GE OR NBC. IT IS ALSO A FACT THAT OBAMACRATS PAID GE/NBC TARP & STIMULUS FROM US TAX PAYERS TO TELL LIES & CAMPAIGN FOR THEM.


----------



## Redtide

Well now East Coast hs finally gotten what the West Coast has already been thru ! Here's our suggestions
1. Starve the Greed--let's all file for TAX EXEMPT status.."No Money Honey pack the kids we are going to Martha's Vineyard !"
2. Remove(cash out)all investments on Wallstreet, 401k's, Retirements, place into Credit Unions. Becuase we cant forget who is really behind all this GREED !
3. Take new government motor cars park in front of our government motors (GM) and throw keys in general direction of office.
4. Refuse to VOTE >>If no one get votes no one wins !!
5. And to answer you question from you show tonight 12/01/2011 >06:00pm mst>  YES<>GREED


----------



## Avatar4321

What?


----------



## Redtide

I have a request, for you see i was once in Copper Mine Industry(Managment),and got to read alot of stats about Unions Versus non-Union status. Check and see if it still stands true!  Of the total percentage of Union Members across the United States was 6%,and of that 6%....pause,,,,,,4 % was state and federal Union Members. What does that tell you East coast members and our public 99%'ers ?
 There is a Edict "The Right to Protect the Cadery of Company Personal" (ie stockholders)remove this Right written into law by those very polliticians<>lobbists ,,attached into LAW in the Reagan Admin..look under the traffice controllers>extra pig added in by our POLITICANS ,in very fine print at bottem of page.last minute filabuster..oink oink


----------



## Redtide

Republicans and Democrats have become identical twins attached at the hip ! Should we do sugery ? Or turn our attentions to Independents and the Tea party ? That is if the independents and Tea Party can avoid becoming attached tothe hips and lips of the Lobbists !!

Maybe politicians need to read COMMON SENSE.. by Thomas Panye


----------



## Redtide

And finally My last input for the night,again directed to our fellow East Coast Closed shops..WE on the west coast already have lost our rights to bargain*except federal and state"..They took our retirements lowered our wages and changed our lives ! Here if you work less than 30 hours restraunts  pay you 4.50 an hour then add what you should make in taxes and count that as wages..Congress did that so that school kids can work,,and theydont have to give health insurance.. They can hire contract work at 30% less wages and lay off, call it downsizing. but still keep the contract workers replacing the full time workers, at 11months and 28 days change the company who contract partime help start over again.Never re hiring the unemployed laid off personal..  So keep yelling we canthear you yet !


----------



## whitehall

A former sports reporter who had a political epiphany when he blamed republicans for his mother's Alzheimers. Will he make it on MSNBC? Who cares?


----------



## blastoff

Eddie's radio show is delayed broadcast in this market beginning at 6pm.  I generally listen 20-30 minutes a few times a week.  For his MSNBC program I might total of an hours worth of viewing in a week.  

All part of that keep your enemies closer thing.


----------



## Zorba1300

Rozman said:


> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....



I am an avid viewer of msnbc.I must say that although I adore the entire line up,Ed is by far my favorite.

It saddens me,that the mentality of the right has reached a level of stupidity that is appalling  In this country,in  this year 2012,please explain what difference there is between these religious Christian Zealots and Islamic extremists,Both of which would gladly cram their religious  doctrine down all of our throats.  

I would also like to know why no-one has addressed the right or the left regarding the unbelievable amounts of money,devoted to lobbying,super pacs,and campaign funds.Imagine what a blessing this money would be for our school systems,infrastructure,deficit,underprivileged,rebooting the Social Security Fund(which has been raped and pillaged)or what about just helping our poor and disabled.Wouldn't making these investments in our country,and getting money circulating once again,be an economic gain for Corporate America,instead of pouring millions into lobbyists looking to buy tax loopholes?

keep up the great work Ed,I just wish I could get some of my badly informed  "Republican"friends to listen to a few of your shows.
                                                                           sincerely,
                                                                            Bonnie Cristofilidis


----------



## whitehall

This is where the mainstream media is today. They don't even bother trying to appear fair and balanced. Ed Schultz admits to being a left winger and that's the only type MSNBC will hire. Does he have a radio show? It must have a two or three hundred listener audience.


----------



## Political Junky

whitehall said:


> This is where the mainstream media is today. They don't even bother trying to appear fair and balanced. Ed Schultz admits to being a left winger and that's the only type MSNBC will hire. Does he have a radio show? It must have a two or three hundred listener audience.


Of course Fox New folks are openly right wing, but that's OK?


----------



## sealybobo

Rozman said:


> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....



I like Ed but he is not the best liberal we have.  Even MSNBC is owned and controlled by corporations.  Corporate owners, bosses, sponsors and advertisers.  So any host can only say so much.  MSNBC would never hire the real liberals like Thom Hartmann or Randi Rhodes.  They refuse to be sensored.

MSNBC fired Phil Donahue because he was going to expose the Bush regime for lying us into Iraq.  Notice not one media ever suggested that they may have actually lied us into Iraq, but that is exactly what happened.  But for most Americans, if they don't hear it on tv, it isn't real.  

And MSNBC fired Olbermann for saying too much truth.  

But Ed is good.  He calls out the GOP for what they really are.  And he must be doing a good job if they are demonizing him.  That's what they do to their enemies.


----------



## sealybobo

whitehall said:


> This is where the mainstream media is today. They don't even bother trying to appear fair and balanced. Ed Schultz admits to being a left winger and that's the only type MSNBC will hire. Does he have a radio show? It must have a two or three hundred listener audience.



Actually, you got that wrong.  In order not to seem bias, the media doesn't call out the GOP for their bad behavior.  At least that is one excuse they give for not calling out the GOP when they blatently lie.  There is no investigative reporting anymore.  They simply ask questions and accept whatever answer they are given.  They say they don't want to be labeled as liberal so they try to stay neutral.  This is not how the media should operate.  It should call out the lies.    

Remember for years Fox News and Bill O'Reilly tried to say they were fair and balanced?  At least Ed Schultz is honest about his position.

There is no fair and balanced.  There is no compromising with righties.  No negotiating with them because its all take, no give.  They start every debate from the extreme right position and then only give in a little.  So every solution is a right wing solution, not a compromise.  

Either you think it is ok that Romney pays 12% taxes when you pay over 30% or you don't.  

Either you get that the rich are not paying their fair share or you don't.   

Either you understand the attack on labor and unions and how that will eventually even hurt you or you don't understand the value of unions.  

Either you are in favor of social security and medicare or you are not.

There is no compromising with the rich who have waged class warfare on the American middle class.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zorba1300 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am an avid viewer of msnbc.I must say that although I adore the entire line up,Ed is by far my favorite.
> 
> It saddens me,that the mentality of the right has reached a level of stupidity that is appalling  In this country,in  this year 2012,please explain what difference there is between these religious Christian Zealots and Islamic extremists,Both of which would gladly cram their religious  doctrine down all of our throats.
> 
> I would also like to know why no-one has addressed the right or the left regarding the unbelievable amounts of money,devoted to lobbying,super pacs,and campaign funds.Imagine what a blessing this money would be for our school systems,infrastructure,deficit,underprivileged,rebooting the Social Security Fund(which has been raped and pillaged)or what about just helping our poor and disabled.Wouldn't making these investments in our country,and getting money circulating once again,be an economic gain for Corporate America,instead of pouring millions into lobbyists looking to buy tax loopholes?
> 
> keep up the great work Ed,I just wish I could get some of my badly informed  "Republican"friends to listen to a few of your shows.
> sincerely,
> Bonnie Cristofilidis
Click to expand...


So someone actually does listen to him. Who knew?

If you can't tell the difference between Christians who invite people to follow the Lord and Muslim extremists who blow people up for political purposes, then I can't really help you.


----------



## Avatar4321

sealybobo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ed but he is not the best liberal we have.  Even MSNBC is owned and controlled by corporations.  Corporate owners, bosses, sponsors and advertisers.  So any host can only say so much.  MSNBC would never hire the real liberals like Thom Hartmann or Randi Rhodes.  They refuse to be sensored.
> 
> MSNBC fired Phil Donahue because he was going to expose the Bush regime for lying us into Iraq.  Notice not one media ever suggested that they may have actually lied us into Iraq, but that is exactly what happened.  But for most Americans, if they don't hear it on tv, it isn't real.
> 
> And MSNBC fired Olbermann for saying too much truth.
> 
> But Ed is good.  He calls out the GOP for what they really are.  And he must be doing a good job if they are demonizing him.  That's what they do to their enemies.
Click to expand...


Demonizing? I dont think that word means what you seem to think it means.

And Olbermann wasnt fired for saying too much truth. That's never been an issue on MSNBC. Shame it isn't.


----------



## Swagga

Dude is psycho


----------



## konradv

Swagga said:


> Dude is psycho



So is using two mutually exclusive terms like 'sane' and 'libertarian'.


----------



## blastoff

sealybobo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ed but he is not the best liberal we have.  Even MSNBC is owned and controlled by corporations.  Corporate owners, bosses, sponsors and advertisers.  So any host can only say so much.  MSNBC would never hire the real liberals like Thom Hartmann or Randi Rhodes.  They refuse to be sensored.
> 
> MSNBC fired Phil Donahue because he was going to expose the Bush regime for lying us into Iraq.  Notice not one media ever suggested that they may have actually lied us into Iraq, but that is exactly what happened.  But for most Americans, if they don't hear it on tv, it isn't real.
> 
> And MSNBC fired Olbermann for saying too much truth.
> 
> But Ed is good.  He calls out the GOP for what they really are.  And he must be doing a good job if they are demonizing him.  That's what they do to their enemies.
Click to expand...


An interesting opinion you've got on Donahue's firing.  

But it doesn't square with Donahue's own words - in an interview with Hannity, no less - wherein he said he was fired because he was "the only antiwar voice that had a show" (on MSNBC). "...and that, I think, made them very nervous...they were just terrified."   

Seems to me if your opinion of the firing was correct Donahue would have brought that up in the Hannity interview.  Why wouldn't he?  He's already been fired to allegedly keep him quiet about lying the country into war, so that interview was a perfect opportunity for him to tell the world what he knew.  But he didn't.  If it was me, I'd revel at the chance to go  to MSNBC's competitor and spill the beans I had the proof about our involvement in the war.  Hell, it'd be a win-win.  I'd expose the truth and stick it to MSNBC at the same time for canning me to cover it up.  

Link...Phil Donahue on his 2003 MSNBC firing: "We had to have two conservatives on for every liberal. I was counted as two liberals." | Media Matters for America


----------



## Warrior102

Ed Schultz - what a piece of shit.


----------



## konradv

Ed is God.


----------



## tinydancer

I believe in listening to the enemy. As appalling as it is some of us have to to keep up to speed with what shit they are going to throw at the fan next.

Trust me. I read Ephesians before I do. Armour on. 

And if you think he's bad, you should hear his callers. But some of us have to listen to see what's coming at us.

I think the Big Red Ed is just stroking out that Walker is turning the state around. Ed personally campaigned against him.

Their worlds are falling apart. They have the internal polling data.

Think about it. Obama's polling in the 40's and that's with every single media outlet with the exception of Fox in his pocket and extolling his wonderous Presidency.

All the media in his back pocket and he still can't climb out of low numbers.

I'm listening to Big Red Ed melt down daily. And I love it.


----------



## Neurotika

occasionally i will watch but usually just for a specific reason...

while i do lean left and do enjoy some things on msnbc i dont really consider it to be an unbiased news source. i dont have enough confidence in it to treat everything said there as an absolute truth but i do think it brings some topics up that are interesting enough from me to source and fact check.


----------



## Full-Auto

Neurotika said:


> occasionally i will watch but usually just for a specific reason...
> 
> while i do lean left and do enjoy some things on msnbc i dont really consider it to be an unbiased news source. i dont have enough confidence in it to treat everything said there as an absolute truth but i do think it brings some topics up that are interesting enough from me to source and fact check.



Watching Partisans causes Brain Damage.


----------



## Neurotika

did you read what was under the first sentence?



im pretty rabid about sourcing stuff. i read right and left stuff. then i go find the truth 

i actually found a place on the web where you are not allowed to just spew hysterical rhetoric without some facts...you have to source and link any opinion you have.. it is very interesting to see them debate.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Aside from his commie political needs he really is quite douche.

I remember when Scott Brown won the Ma. Senator election. He was out of his mind with anger.
He was thinking Obbycare was finished, said we need a third party in this country to keep a Rep or Tea partier from beating the Dems(commies). I thought to myself. Fuck you Ed, may you be gelded. We don't want another one of you on earth. Then again he may be gay. Most of the liberals are.


----------



## Neurotika

copsnrobbers said:


> Then again he may be gay. Most of the liberals are.



you say that like it is a bad thing. nothing wrong with being gay at all.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Neurotika said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again he may be gay. Most of the liberals are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you say that like it is a bad thing. nothing wrong with being gay at all.
Click to expand...


I don't care if someone is gay. I don't believe that gay folks should be elected officials whether Dem or Rep. 
They are weird minded and do not think like the majority. Beyond that they should have all the same rights as everyone else.


----------



## Neurotika

wow you actually said that out loud too


----------



## Twin Fist

THIS IS SOME OF THE DUMBEST CRAP I HAVE EVER READ

do you really think this shit or are you just stoneed to high heavens?




sealybobo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the mainstream media is today. They don't even bother trying to appear fair and balanced. Ed Schultz admits to being a left winger and that's the only type MSNBC will hire. Does he have a radio show? It must have a two or three hundred listener audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you got that wrong.  In order not to seem bias, the media doesn't call out the GOP for their bad behavior.  At least that is one excuse they give for not calling out the GOP when they blatently lie.  There is no investigative reporting anymore.  They simply ask questions and accept whatever answer they are given.  They say they don't want to be labeled as liberal so they try to stay neutral.  This is not how the media should operate.  It should call out the lies.
> 
> Remember for years Fox News and Bill O'Reilly tried to say they were fair and balanced?  At least Ed Schultz is honest about his position.
> 
> There is no fair and balanced.  There is no compromising with righties.  No negotiating with them because its all take, no give.  They start every debate from the extreme right position and then only give in a little.  So every solution is a right wing solution, not a compromise.
> 
> Either you think it is ok that Romney pays 12% taxes when you pay over 30% or you don't.
> 
> Either you get that the rich are not paying their fair share or you don't.
> 
> Either you understand the attack on labor and unions and how that will eventually even hurt you or you don't understand the value of unions.
> 
> Either you are in favor of social security and medicare or you are not.
> 
> There is no compromising with the rich who have waged class warfare on the American middle class.
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

Rozman said:


> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....



Who?
And what's an "MSNBC?"


----------



## old navy

In a moment of delerium last night, I actually tuned in to the ED Show. He was beside himself and redfaced when blustering about the Limbaugh slut comment. 

When Ed calls a married mother a slut, hardly an eye is batted. Now when Limbaugh calls a self-admitted sex junkie from GU Law a slut, the media world turns upside down and the president himself gets involved. WTF-over.


----------



## Peach

old navy said:


> In a moment of delerium last night, I actually tuned in to the ED Show. He was beside himself and redfaced when blustering about the Limbaugh slut comment.
> 
> When Ed calls a married mother a slut, hardly an eye is batted. Now when Limbaugh calls a self-admitted sex junkie from GU Law a slut, the media world turns upside down and the president himself gets involved. WTF-over.


No. CNN for me. And "self admitted sex junkie" takes the cake. What of Palin's 16 year old pregnant daughter?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Why would anyone watch this fathead? 
He is a shrill just like Sean Hannity. Absolutely no different.


----------



## uscitizen

Have never watched nor listened to Schultz's show.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham&#39;s &#39;A Slut&#39; - YouTube!


----------



## old navy

Peach said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a moment of delerium last night, I actually tuned in to the ED Show. He was beside himself and redfaced when blustering about the Limbaugh slut comment.
> 
> When Ed calls a married mother a slut, hardly an eye is batted. Now when Limbaugh calls a self-admitted sex junkie from GU Law a slut, the media world turns upside down and the president himself gets involved. WTF-over.
> 
> 
> 
> No. CNN for me. And "self admitted sex junkie" takes the cake. What of Palin's 16 year old pregnant daughter?
Click to expand...


You're talking about a 16 year old. Get a grip.


----------



## old navy

uscitizen said:


> Have never watched nor listened to Schultz's show.



I can't control myself. I turn to him and that idiot Sharpton several times a week. It's like a decapitation. It's hidious, yet I can't look away.


----------



## Jerrell

I watch him everyday!


----------



## Jerrell

The repuboican congressmen and woman need to charged with conspiracy to bring down the U.S. no matter what. (Notice how I did not capitalize republican lol). Romney is going to debate Obama that is so funny Obama is a Constitutional Law professor at Harvard and Romney was only a student whose education was paid for by daddy!


----------



## Intense

Funny, who ever paid for Barry's education remains a mystery.


----------



## FJO

sealybobo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please answer yes or no if you watch Ed on MSNBC or listen to his radio show.
> Feel free to add comments.
> He has a new studio on MSNBC and he looks like a crazy man tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ed but he is not the best liberal we have.  Even MSNBC is owned and controlled by corporations.  Corporate owners, bosses, sponsors and advertisers.  So any host can only say so much.  MSNBC would never hire the real liberals like Thom Hartmann or Randi Rhodes.  They refuse to be sensored.
> 
> MSNBC fired Phil Donahue because he was going to expose the Bush regime for lying us into Iraq.  Notice not one media ever suggested that they may have actually lied us into Iraq, but that is exactly what happened.  But for most Americans, if they don't hear it on tv, it isn't real.
> 
> And MSNBC fired Olbermann for saying too much truth.
> 
> But Ed is good.  He calls out the GOP for what they really are.  And he must be doing a good job if they are demonizing him.  That's what they do to their enemies.
Click to expand...


Nobody demonizes people of differing opinion as savagely, cruelly, unreasonably, hatefully, viciously and expertly as the MSNBC line-up does. Every single MSNBC host and guest proudly considers every Republican/conservative an enemy. I will not dirty my computer screen mentioning their names.

Allowing a different point of view? Forget it!

Ed Schultz has this 'poll', in which the 'results' are always at least 90% favor his take on any given subject. His guests are the same old tired liberal faces, although in the last couple of weeks he had a conservative lady to appear and say a couple of words.  

His hate campaign against Governor Scott Walker was contemptible, but the crest-fallen look on Ed's face on recall election night was very satisfying.


----------



## FJO

old navy said:


> In a moment of delerium last night, I actually tuned in to the ED Show. He was beside himself and redfaced when blustering about the Limbaugh slut comment.
> 
> When Ed calls a married mother a slut, hardly an eye is batted. Now when Limbaugh calls a self-admitted sex junkie from GU Law a slut, the media world turns upside down and the president himself gets involved. WTF-over.



In all fairness, when he referred to Laura Ingraham a slut, MSNBC suspended Schultz for a week.


----------



## Zxereus

I hate his fat ass.


----------



## Zxereus

> His hate campaign against Governor Scott Walker was contemptible, but the crest-fallen look on Ed's face on recall election night was very satisfying.



Not only that the fat fuck implied that Walker would be arrested any day.


----------



## Black_Label

FJO said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a moment of delerium last night, I actually tuned in to the ED Show. He was beside himself and redfaced when blustering about the Limbaugh slut comment.
> 
> When Ed calls a married mother a slut, hardly an eye is batted. Now when Limbaugh calls a self-admitted sex junkie from GU Law a slut, the media world turns upside down and the president himself gets involved. WTF-over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, when he referred to Laura Ingraham a slut, MSNBC suspended Schultz for a week.
Click to expand...


Not to mention a 6 minute long apology on his show.

Those on the left have class and man up when they make a mistake, unlike the trash on the right.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm, His wife was just diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer.


----------



## whitehall

Never heard of him. With all the restructuring  MSNBC is going through I wouldn't put down any expensive carpeting if I were Mr. Schultz.


----------



## American_Jihad

I watch Mr Ed the talking podamus, great comedy...​


----------



## OpenJumper1

No. I don't watch MSLSD at all


----------



## MarcATL

I watch his tv show and listen to his radio show. Not everyday, and usually not both, but fairly often at least one and both.


----------



## American_Jihad

MarcATL said:


> I watch his tv show and listen to his radio show. Not everyday, and usually not both, but fairly often at least one and both.



I bet you were sad to see Keith Gubermann fired from the msnbc comedy channel...


----------



## Papageorgio

Don't watch or listen to him.


----------



## Juanita

I watch MSNBC everyday, but also catch bits and pieces of CURRANT & CNN and of course, pop into Fox News to see what is the hateful spin of the day......Ed is passionate about his beliefs and they all expose the lies and distortions of the conservatives.....


----------



## American_Jihad

Juanita said:


> I watch MSNBC everyday, but also catch bits and pieces of CURRANT & CNN and of course, pop into Fox News to see what is the hateful spin of the day......Ed is passionate about his beliefs and they all expose the lies and distortions of the conservatives.....



So you're a rabid progressive/liberal...


*Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville *

By Jack Coleman 
September 04, 2012 


This wasn't at all what Ed Schultz was expecting.

On his radio show Aug. 30, Schultz asked listeners who live near the closed GM plant in Janesville, Wisc., to act as "fact checkers" and challenge claims made by Paul Ryan in his GOP convention speech about then-candidate Obama's visit to the plant in early 2008. (audio clips after page break)


Schultz repeatedly interrupted and talked over a woman who said she used to work at the Janesville plant, voted for Obama in 2008 on the basis of his stump speech there, and won't make that mistake again (audio) --

SCHULTZ: Elaine in Janesville, Wisc., you have the floor on the Ed Schultz radio show. I will consider you a fact checker.

CALLER: Oh yeah, I wanted to let you know what it was like for the workers here. In February of 2008, President, well President-elect Obama (not for several months) came to Janesville and he said that if he, if government were here and getting involved that he would help to retool the Janesville plant. And then the announcement was made in June of 2008 that in 2010 we'd probably be closing. We made trucks and large SUVs here. And in October of 2008, fortunately we hoped that President Obama would be leading the way to retool our plant and he said that he would like to retool it and make cars like the Volt and that because, you know, the problem was our wanting of production. And in December of 2008, they idled production of the SUVs but we continued with the trucks. And we still were hopeful that we'd be retooled and part of what was going on in Washington and in April 2009 we were still open with the truck production. And then that was stopped and we were still hopeful in 20- ...

SCHULTZ (testily interrupts): But where was President Obama? I mean, did you hear the speech last night from Paul Ryan? What'd you think what he said all that? (Schultz even less coherent when irritated.)

CALLER: Well, it is, I mean,  most of us that worked at the plant voted for the president because we thought he was going to retool our plant and he didn't. He just passed us by and ...

SCHULTZ: He wasn't in a position to do that, Elaine! (This from an apologist who frequently credits Obama with saving the auto industry.)

---

Read more: Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville | NewsBusters.org


----------



## copsnrobbers

He's a nasty son of a bitch but still a 300lb whining pussy. I can't stand him.

I would like the opportunity to sucker punch him though.. Then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.


----------



## Black_Label

American_Jihad said:


> Juanita said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch MSNBC everyday, but also catch bits and pieces of CURRANT & CNN and of course, pop into Fox News to see what is the hateful spin of the day......Ed is passionate about his beliefs and they all expose the lies and distortions of the conservatives.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a rabid progressive/liberal...
> 
> 
> *Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville *
> 
> By Jack Coleman
> September 04, 2012
> 
> 
> This wasn't at all what Ed Schultz was expecting.
> 
> On his radio show Aug. 30, Schultz asked listeners who live near the closed GM plant in Janesville, Wisc., to act as "fact checkers" and challenge claims made by Paul Ryan in his GOP convention speech about then-candidate Obama's visit to the plant in early 2008. (audio clips after page break)
> 
> 
> Schultz repeatedly interrupted and talked over a woman who said she used to work at the Janesville plant, voted for Obama in 2008 on the basis of his stump speech there, and won't make that mistake again (audio) --
> 
> SCHULTZ: Elaine in Janesville, Wisc., you have the floor on the Ed Schultz radio show. I will consider you a fact checker.
> 
> CALLER: Oh yeah, I wanted to let you know what it was like for the workers here. In February of 2008, President, well President-elect Obama (not for several months) came to Janesville and he said that if he, if government were here and getting involved that he would help to retool the Janesville plant. And then the announcement was made in June of 2008 that in 2010 we'd probably be closing. We made trucks and large SUVs here. And in October of 2008, fortunately we hoped that President Obama would be leading the way to retool our plant and he said that he would like to retool it and make cars like the Volt and that because, you know, the problem was our wanting of production. And in December of 2008, they idled production of the SUVs but we continued with the trucks. And we still were hopeful that we'd be retooled and part of what was going on in Washington and in April 2009 we were still open with the truck production. And then that was stopped and we were still hopeful in 20- ...
> 
> SCHULTZ (testily interrupts): But where was President Obama? I mean, did you hear the speech last night from Paul Ryan? What'd you think what he said all that? (Schultz even less coherent when irritated.)
> 
> CALLER: Well, it is, I mean,  most of us that worked at the plant voted for the president because we thought he was going to retool our plant and he didn't. He just passed us by and ...
> 
> SCHULTZ: He wasn't in a position to do that, Elaine! (This from an apologist who frequently credits Obama with saving the auto industry.)
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville | NewsBusters.org
Click to expand...


Newsbusters?


----------



## blastoff

copsnrobbers said:


> He's a nasty son of a bitch but still a 300lb whining pussy. I can't stand him.
> 
> I would like the opportunity to sucker punch him though.. Then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.



No fan of fat Eddie, but sucker punching someone shows who's a real pussy.


----------



## copsnrobbers

blastoff said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a nasty son of a bitch but still a 300lb whining pussy. I can't stand him.
> 
> I would like the opportunity to sucker punch him though.. Then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fan of fat Eddie, but sucker punching someone shows who's a real pussy.
Click to expand...


Okay, How about a hey you Ed, Bam, bat to the face, then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.


----------



## Papageorgio

Black_Label said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juanita said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch MSNBC everyday, but also catch bits and pieces of CURRANT & CNN and of course, pop into Fox News to see what is the hateful spin of the day......Ed is passionate about his beliefs and they all expose the lies and distortions of the conservatives.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a rabid progressive/liberal...
> 
> 
> *Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville *
> 
> By Jack Coleman
> September 04, 2012
> 
> 
> This wasn't at all what Ed Schultz was expecting.
> 
> On his radio show Aug. 30, Schultz asked listeners who live near the closed GM plant in Janesville, Wisc., to act as "fact checkers" and challenge claims made by Paul Ryan in his GOP convention speech about then-candidate Obama's visit to the plant in early 2008. (audio clips after page break)
> 
> 
> Schultz repeatedly interrupted and talked over a woman who said she used to work at the Janesville plant, voted for Obama in 2008 on the basis of his stump speech there, and won't make that mistake again (audio) --
> 
> SCHULTZ: Elaine in Janesville, Wisc., you have the floor on the Ed Schultz radio show. I will consider you a fact checker.
> 
> CALLER: Oh yeah, I wanted to let you know what it was like for the workers here. In February of 2008, President, well President-elect Obama (not for several months) came to Janesville and he said that if he, if government were here and getting involved that he would help to retool the Janesville plant. And then the announcement was made in June of 2008 that in 2010 we'd probably be closing. We made trucks and large SUVs here. And in October of 2008, fortunately we hoped that President Obama would be leading the way to retool our plant and he said that he would like to retool it and make cars like the Volt and that because, you know, the problem was our wanting of production. And in December of 2008, they idled production of the SUVs but we continued with the trucks. And we still were hopeful that we'd be retooled and part of what was going on in Washington and in April 2009 we were still open with the truck production. And then that was stopped and we were still hopeful in 20- ...
> 
> SCHULTZ (testily interrupts): But where was President Obama? I mean, did you hear the speech last night from Paul Ryan? What'd you think what he said all that? (Schultz even less coherent when irritated.)
> 
> CALLER: Well, it is, I mean,  most of us that worked at the plant voted for the president because we thought he was going to retool our plant and he didn't. He just passed us by and ...
> 
> SCHULTZ: He wasn't in a position to do that, Elaine! (This from an apologist who frequently credits Obama with saving the auto industry.)
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsbusters?
Click to expand...


So the dialogue present is false or taken out of context?


----------



## Rozman

sealybobo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the mainstream media is today. They don't even bother trying to appear fair and balanced. Ed Schultz admits to being a left winger and that's the only type MSNBC will hire. Does he have a radio show? It must have a two or three hundred listener audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you got that wrong.  In order not to seem bias, the media doesn't call out the GOP for their bad behavior.  At least that is one excuse they give for not calling out the GOP when they blatently lie.  There is no investigative reporting anymore.  They simply ask questions and accept whatever answer they are given.  They say they don't want to be labeled as liberal so they try to stay neutral.  This is not how the media should operate.  It should call out the lies.
> 
> Remember for years Fox News and Bill O'Reilly tried to say they were fair and balanced?  At least Ed Schultz is honest about his position.
> 
> There is no fair and balanced.  There is no compromising with righties.  No negotiating with them because its all take, no give.  They start every debate from the extreme right position and then only give in a little.  So every solution is a right wing solution, not a compromise.
> 
> Either you think it is ok that Romney pays 12% taxes when you pay over 30% or you don't.
> 
> Either you get that the rich are not paying their fair share or you don't.
> 
> Either you understand the attack on labor and unions and how that will eventually even hurt you or you don't understand the value of unions.
> 
> Either you are in favor of social security and medicare or you are not.
> 
> There is no compromising with the rich who have waged class warfare on the American middle class.
Click to expand...






> *Either you get that the rich are not paying their fair share or you don't. *




You lefties always throw this out there because you hear fat head Ed and the rest on MSNBC do it...

Not one lefty on here has ever explained just what that is...what is the their "fair share"
would that be 50% 60% 70% or more even...


----------



## blastoff

copsnrobbers said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a nasty son of a bitch but still a 300lb whining pussy. I can't stand him.
> 
> I would like the opportunity to sucker punch him though.. Then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fan of fat Eddie, but sucker punching someone shows who's a real pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, How about a hey you Ed, Bam, bat to the face, then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.
Click to expand...


More pussy.  What's with the bat?  Be a man...mano a mano!


----------



## copsnrobbers

blastoff said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fan of fat Eddie, but sucker punching someone shows who's a real pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, How about a hey you Ed, Bam, bat to the face, then I'd watch him for that few seconds as he hits the fucking pavement face first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More pussy.  What's with the bat?  Be a man...mano a mano!
Click to expand...


Jeez, I can't satisfy you today - lol

How about, You say Hey Ed, Then I punch his lights out?


----------



## Papageorgio

Too funny a silly liberal worried about the fat man schultz, the guy is dumber and fatter than Sargent Schultz.

I wouldn't waste a punch or my time with the big mouth, let dumb ass liberals like blastoff listen and worship the asshole. Truly the dumbing down effect in full swing.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

copsnrobbers said:


> Neurotika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then again he may be gay. Most of the liberals are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you say that like it is a bad thing. nothing wrong with being gay at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if someone is gay. I don't believe that gay folks should be elected officials whether Dem or Rep.
> They are weird minded and do not think like the majority. Beyond that they should have all the same rights as everyone else.
Click to expand...


Statements like this always make me curious about the opinions of the person making them.

How far should sexual preference determine whether or not someone should be an elected official, by your estimation?

Gay's obviously off the list right away.

What if I'm into anal, but only with members of the opposite sex?  Does that make me too weird thinking to be elected?

S&M?  If I like to tie a girl up/get tied up by the right girl, am I still suitable to make policy decisions (assuming I would have been otherwise)?

What if I occasionally stroke it to rape porn?

If I think Delta Burke is the sexiest woman alive (is she still alive?), do I still qualify to be Comptroller?

I guess my main question is how the things I like to put my dick in relate to my political and economic views.  If you could explain, definitively, how one implies the other, I think it would be very enlightening.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

In response to the OP, Ed's a tard.  Pretty much the entire MSNBC line-up needs to be fitted for helmets.

Seriously, though, what do you expect from the network that made Al Sharpton a political pundit?  The guy can't put together a coherent paragraph (watch his show sometimes and tell me his introductions line up with the actual content of the segment they open.  I defy you to draw me a flow chart of what the fuck he's talking about), and he talks like he just woke up from a heroin nap.  Sorry to pick on the black pundit, all you racially sensitive types out there, but seriously, the guy's half a retard.

And before you start firing off with how Fox News is no better, stop right there.  Fox News is -slightly- better.  The vast, VAST majority of their pundits need helmets, themselves.  Even still. . . Sharpton, really!?  Hannity's as close as Fox comes to being -that- stupid (and holy shit that guy's dumber than a brick), but even chubby football boy looks like Stephen Hawking next to Sharpton.  Also, Fox has Judge Napolitano and John Stossel.  Fox wins out over MSNBC, 2-0.  Not saying much.


----------



## copsnrobbers

Well, after all that ^ It sure would be nice to sucker punch Ed square in the face and watch that son of a bitch hit the pavement face first!


----------



## Rozman

It's rare that fat head Ed takes a caller that is not a complete Obama ass kisser.
And when Ed gets a call he thinks is gonna be one of those and it turns out is the least bit critical
of Ed's King.....well it's not at all pretty.Ed really loses it.He goes from calm to berserk in seconds....

What a friggin hack Schultz is.


----------



## American_Jihad

Black_Label said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juanita said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch MSNBC everyday, but also catch bits and pieces of CURRANT & CNN and of course, pop into Fox News to see what is the hateful spin of the day......Ed is passionate about his beliefs and they all expose the lies and distortions of the conservatives.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a rabid progressive/liberal...
> 
> 
> *Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville *
> 
> By Jack Coleman
> September 04, 2012
> 
> 
> This wasn't at all what Ed Schultz was expecting.
> 
> On his radio show Aug. 30, Schultz asked listeners who live near the closed GM plant in Janesville, Wisc., to act as "fact checkers" and challenge claims made by Paul Ryan in his GOP convention speech about then-candidate Obama's visit to the plant in early 2008. (audio clips after page break)
> 
> 
> Schultz repeatedly interrupted and talked over a woman who said she used to work at the Janesville plant, voted for Obama in 2008 on the basis of his stump speech there, and won't make that mistake again (audio) --
> 
> SCHULTZ: Elaine in Janesville, Wisc., you have the floor on the Ed Schultz radio show. I will consider you a fact checker.
> 
> CALLER: Oh yeah, I wanted to let you know what it was like for the workers here. In February of 2008, President, well President-elect Obama (not for several months) came to Janesville and he said that if he, if government were here and getting involved that he would help to retool the Janesville plant. And then the announcement was made in June of 2008 that in 2010 we'd probably be closing. We made trucks and large SUVs here. And in October of 2008, fortunately we hoped that President Obama would be leading the way to retool our plant and he said that he would like to retool it and make cars like the Volt and that because, you know, the problem was our wanting of production. And in December of 2008, they idled production of the SUVs but we continued with the trucks. And we still were hopeful that we'd be retooled and part of what was going on in Washington and in April 2009 we were still open with the truck production. And then that was stopped and we were still hopeful in 20- ...
> 
> SCHULTZ (testily interrupts): But where was President Obama? I mean, did you hear the speech last night from Paul Ryan? What'd you think what he said all that? (Schultz even less coherent when irritated.)
> 
> CALLER: Well, it is, I mean,  most of us that worked at the plant voted for the president because we thought he was going to retool our plant and he didn't. He just passed us by and ...
> 
> SCHULTZ: He wasn't in a position to do that, Elaine! (This from an apologist who frequently credits Obama with saving the auto industry.)
> 
> ---
> 
> Read more: Laid-Off Auto Worker Schools Ed Schultz on Closing of GM Plant in Janesville | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsbusters?
Click to expand...


----------



## copsnrobbers

If 47% of Americans see things the way those fuckheads pictured in the post above this one, It's time to start gearing up for the inevitable.


----------



## nani4kids

Romney is like a fish out of water, flip, flopping all over the place.My advice is the dems better keep playing those video's with his opposite remarks.Both sides of his mouth must really hurt!::


----------



## American_Jihad

*Ed Schultz scrapped from SNL debate sketch*​
Posted on October 8, 2012 at 8:30am 
by  Eddie Scarry

---

[SNL creator Lorne] Michaels, with a still unfinished sketch on his hands, was toying with opening the show with an MSNBC sketch, even though chronologically it would have happened after the debate. Mr. Meyers and the co-head writer Colin Jost stood in front of a run-through of the MSNBC sketch during dress rehearsal, taking notes. Before the live show, an entire character, Ed Schultz, played by Bobby Moynihan, had been cut, and a new joke for Chris Matthews about Mr. Obama needing a Mike Tyson face tattoo for the next debate had been added.

Ed Schultz scrapped from SNL debate sketch | TheBlaze.com


----------



## PixieStix

Ed shultz is the lefts answer to Rush Limbaugh. There is only one problem with that....



Shultz is a moron who has zero sense of humor. He won't last


----------



## Billo_Really

I watch Ed Shultz and I think he's pretty kick-ass, if you ask me.


----------



## PixieStix

loinboy said:


> I watch Ed Shultz and I think he's pretty kick-ass, if you ask me.



I am sure you do. 

_*"Yeah that is right... I'd cheat to keep these bastards out, I would" ~ Ed Shultz~*_


----------



## Billo_Really

PixieStix said:


> I am sure you do.
> 
> _*"Yeah that is right... I'd cheat to keep these bastards out, I would" ~ Ed Shultz~*_


I don't believe in cheating.

And my opinion on Shultz doesn't rest on one single thing he's said.


----------



## Politico

I only watch MSNBC when I am drunk and looking for laughs.


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> I watch Ed Shultz and I think he's pretty kick-ass, if you ask me.



loincloth, that's what we expect a rabid liberal to say...






CYA ED...


----------



## doeyes13

I am  first time user and I do not know where to write a comment. What I would like to see in tonight's debate:- what I would like POTUS to do would be to 1) come on stage as regally as he always does ( well dressed and good looking) and as soon as the debate is opened ( i.e. immediately after the first question is directed to him(not the other fellow) I would like to see him 2) take off his Jacket, 3) roll up his shirt sleeves , 4) loosen his tie and start a conversation with his fellow countrymen. I would like to see him 5) go over to his questioner, shake hands and start the answer "as if he was at home, having an informative conversation about the politics of the day with his relatives, whoever the questioner may be. There will never be an equivalent for this in the entire debate history. Mr Obama will be one of us.


----------



## doeyes13

some take away messages that I have seen/ heard in the various debates so far 
1) DNC Michelle Obama: take away quote: after you achieve the American dream, don't close the door behind you. 
2) presidential debate 1:- it was no debate; it was one candidate (Romney) shouting his lies 10 dB( decibels) higher than he usually does and POTUS trying to make a mathematically challenged peoples to understand that Romney's  "Arithmetic "does not add up. Romney won the 'shouting match for sure'.
If you noticed , you could actually hear Mr Obama grunting at every lie that Romney told. 
3) VP debate: the answer to the last question: religion and abortion: Both Roman Catholics(RC):- Ryan the "Crusader" wanted to impose his values on all while Mr Biden followed what a true RC does : "I will not impose my faith on others" a true Non -Crusader indeed and a true believer. Thank you Mr Biden. We (the whole world) are still trying to survive the retaliation to the 4 Crusades.


----------



## doeyes13

Just Philosophical: 
About immigration: I agree that changes (reformation , revisions ) need to be made in their implications.
Question: who in this country over the centuries is not an illegal alien but the Native Americans? 
Invaders came in and drove the natives to corners , took away their lands and properties and legalised themselves. Is it not just humane, that till appropriate changes in laws occur that those who are here 
already be given amnesty as was given during the time of Mr. Clinton( I think)?


----------



## American_Jihad

Talking to yourself three posts in a row = liberal rabidness...


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

doeyes13 said:


> I am  first time user and I do not know where to write a comment. What I would like to see in tonight's debate:- what I would like POTUS to do would be to 1) come on stage as regally as he always does ( well dressed and good looking) and as soon as the debate is opened ( i.e. immediately after the first question is directed to him(not the other fellow) I would like to see him 2) take off his Jacket, 3) roll up his shirt sleeves , 4) loosen his tie and start a conversation with his fellow countrymen. I would like to see him 5) go over to his questioner, shake hands and start the answer "as if he was at home, having an informative conversation about the politics of the day with his relatives, whoever the questioner may be. There will never be an equivalent for this in the entire debate history. Mr Obama will be one of us.



So what you're saying is you wanna vote for the guy with the firm handshake who makes good eye contact.  If he wears jeans with a blazer jacket, maybe that would impress you, too?  Kinda blue collar-white collar?  Relatable to everyone?

Fuck policy.  I want a presidential fashion show.  Good call.

Please don't vote.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

doeyes13 said:


> some take away messages that I have seen/ heard in the various debates so far
> 1) DNC Michelle Obama: take away quote: after you achieve the American dream, don't close the door behind you.
> 2) presidential debate 1:- it was no debate; it was one candidate (Romney) shouting his lies 10 dB( decibels) higher than he usually does and POTUS trying to make a mathematically challenged peoples to understand that Romney's  "Arithmetic "does not add up. Romney won the 'shouting match for sure'.
> If you noticed , you could actually hear Mr Obama grunting at every lie that Romney told.
> 3) VP debate: the answer to the last question: religion and abortion: Both Roman Catholics(RC):- Ryan the "Crusader" wanted to impose his values on all while Mr Biden followed what a true RC does : "I will not impose my faith on others" a true Non -Crusader indeed and a true believer. Thank you Mr Biden. We (the whole world) are still trying to survive the retaliation to the 4 Crusades.



Sorry, little buddy, but taking away abortion isn't the only way a Christian can impose their values on others.

Imposing altruism on the entire country via the tax code and bills like Obamacare comes to mind.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

doeyes13 said:


> Just Philosophical:
> About immigration: I agree that changes (reformation , revisions ) need to be made in their implications.
> Question: who in this country over the centuries is not an illegal alien but the Native Americans?
> Invaders came in and drove the natives to corners , took away their lands and properties and legalised themselves. Is it not just humane, that till appropriate changes in laws occur that those who are here
> already be given amnesty as was given during the time of Mr. Clinton( I think)?



Why should humane be the primary focus of immigration law?  And what does the fact that our country, like every other country, was taken from someone else by force, have to do with current immigration policy?  "It's only right" is not a reason.  That's your morality.  For someone who, 1 post ago, was talking about crusader Ryan imposing his values on the nation, you're sure quick to want to impose your moral standards on the nation.


----------



## skookerasbil

Shit........I make it a point to watch at least part of his show several times/week. Him and O'Donnel. Whats more fun than watching naturally miserable people get even more miserable.

Ive been licking my chops to watch MSNBC on election night........for well over a year. Wouldnt miss it for the worls........its gonna be cant miss TV when the election results start to paint the grim picture of historic fAiL. These fuckers are going to look like they are sitting on an ungreased telephone pole for 3 hours and Im going to be enjoying every single second!!!


----------

